# Intrest for a competition near St. Louis this fall/winter?



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm looking to organize a competition sometime between November and February, but I probably won't have anything finalized for a while. However, I have been thinking about some of the events, and a rough draft of the schedule.
2x2 3 rounds
3x3 3 rounds
4x4 2 rounds
5x5 1 round
Pyra, Skewb, OH 1 round (tentative final)
Here are the cutoffs I was thinking of:
Round 2 for 2x2 and 3x3: top 1/2
2x2 and 3x3 finals: top 1/4
4x4 final: top 1/3
tentative final(s): top 6
For 2x2 there will be a hard cutoff of 2:00
For 4x4 there will be a soft cutoff of 1:45 and a hard cutoff of 3:00 (in the combined first round)
For 5x5 there will be a soft cutoff of 2:35 and a hard cutoff of 3:30
For Pyraminx there will be a soft cutoff of 0:20 and a hard cutoff of 0:40
For Skewb there will be a soft cutoff of 0:25 and a hard cutoff of 0:50
For OH there will be a soft cutoff of 0:55 and a hard cutoff of 1:15

I'm thinking of a competitor limit of *65* people because I just don't like big competitions and it would be even worse to organize one 

Some things that I need:
Prizes
A delegate
A venue, but I have a few in mind.

Any suggestions? Does anyone want 6x6 Aussie?


----------



## Pryge (Jul 6, 2015)

I was also planning on a comp around this time  but more toward February

A 50 competitor limit is also quite small, I'd say possibly a minimum of maybe 70 is okay. I'm sure there are a lot of cubers in STL that aren't known of.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Pryge said:


> I was also planning on a comp around this time  but more toward February
> 
> A 50 competitor limit is also quite small, I'd say possibly a minimum of maybe 70 is okay. I'm sure there are a lot of cubers in STL that aren't known of.



I might change it to up to 75 but I really don't want to go way behind schedule and have to drop an event.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 6, 2015)

Instead of having a low competitor limit, why not have no competitor limit and be properly organized for such a large competition? 

Have a staff schedule and be prepared before the competition, so you don't have to learn and make decisions the day of.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Instead of having a low competitor limit, why not have no competitor limit and be properly organized for such a large competition?
> 
> Have a staff schedule and be prepared before the competition, so you don't have to learn and make decisions the day of.



1) because what if it messes up and the competition lasts until 8 PM?
2) because I don't really like big competitions even when I'm not organizing them.


----------



## Pryge (Jul 6, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 1) because what if it messes up and the competition lasts until 8 PM?
> 2) because I don't really like big competitions even when I'm not organizing them.



Dude I literally have like at least 6 people who could help staff your comp lel


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Dude I literally have like at least 6 people who could help staff your comp lel



Alright, but like I said I don't really like bigger competitions. It depends on how many people are interested. If there are a lot of people interested then I will make a competitor limit.

btw I am gonna make it 65 not 50.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 6, 2015)

Only 4 hours and 30 minutes away! The 2nd closest competition to Tennessee since I joined cubing! If this has 6x6, I would have probably a 75% chance of coming.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Only 4 hours and 30 minutes away! The 2nd closest competition to Tennessee since I joined cubing! If this has 6x6, I would have probably a 75% chance of coming.



I wonder who replied "Can has 6x6" to the poll... hmm... I have no idea.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 6, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I wonder who replied "Can has 6x6" to the poll... hmm... I have no idea.



Ooh ooh I know!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Ooh ooh I know!



lol
btw I've always wondered: why don't you do 5x5? Like, you have some official 7x7 results but no 5x5. Do you have any real reason or is it just that you think 5x5 is too small?


----------



## KubeRush (Jul 6, 2015)

I am helping JustinTimeCuber organize the comp and if you guys are interested please keep on looking at this to see new updates and new information. WE REALLY NEED SOME PEOPLE TO COME.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I am helping JustinTimeCuber organize the comp and if you guys are interested please keep on looking at this to see new updates and new information. WE REALLY NEED SOME PEOPLE TO COME.



Yeah we really do need *some* people to come but I'm a bit anxious that we will get *too many*.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

I might come if I have the time. It's a far drive from where I live... but it's closer than any other comp I can find.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah we really do need *some* people to come but I'm a bit anxious that we will get *too many*.



Assuming the roads aren't icy or anything, I'm fairly certain I could come.

BTW, 65 people is like nothing. 80+ is definitely a large comp. Lawrence Open had only 45 people and we finished with a bunch of extra time to spare. Even at Lawrence Spring with over 100 we still finished reasonably on time sacrificing Clock (which was only tentative).


----------



## Pryge (Jul 14, 2015)

Me and James Hildreth are trying to find a date for our competition. It will either be August 29th or sometime in October at the moment. It all depends if my school will give me the commons that day


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Assuming the roads aren't icy or anything, I'm fairly certain I could come.
> 
> BTW, 65 people is like nothing. 80+ is definitely a large comp. Lawrence Open had only 45 people and we finished with a bunch of extra time to spare. Even at Lawrence Spring with over 100 we still finished reasonably on time sacrificing Clock (which was only tentative).



Well, to be honest, I may change it to a higher number. I definitely don't want more than 80 though. Depending on the size of the venue and how many people want to come I would change it between 50 and 80. 65 is what I'm thinking of right now. Halfway inbetween. It could change though.



Pryge said:


> Me and James Hildreth are trying to find a date for our competition. It will either be August 29th or sometime in October at the moment. It all depends if my school will give me the commons that day



Hopefully I'll be able to come. It would really suck if I couldn't.


----------



## Z0chary (Jul 14, 2015)

I would be interested in a competition in the St. Louis area. Most competitions are really far from here in IL. I went to Dixon Summer 2015 and would love to go to another comp.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2015)

I may be able to come to this. I have a friend in St. Louis so this may be doable.


----------



## Hays (Jul 15, 2015)

If I don't have a swim meet, I would show up since it's so close.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

Hays said:


> If I don't have a swim meet, I would show up since it's so close.



I may or may not have 6x6. Depends on several things including how much, on a scale of 0 to 1, I want to bug Aussie.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 15, 2015)

I am going!!!


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 15, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Me and James Hildreth are trying to find a date for our competition. It will either be August 29th or sometime in October at the moment. It all depends if my school will give me the commons that day



If this comp ends up happening, could you please please please make 3bld an event?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> If this comp ends up happening, could you please please please make 3bld an event?



moybee...



What Aussie is Guaranteed to Ask at Some Point said:


> Can has 6x6?



muoybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... definitely 6x6 or 5x5


----------



## Knut (Aug 3, 2015)

I would come, and I know a couple of other people who might come.


----------



## Pryge (Aug 5, 2015)

Hays said:


> If I don't have a swim meet, I would show up since it's so close.



Btw I'm having all cubic events except for 6x6 PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Aussie (Aug 6, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Btw I'm having all cubic events except for 6x6 PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 6, 2015)

Aussie said:


>



lol, that's just PERFECT for you Aussie (obvious sarcasm is obvious)


----------



## nalralz (Aug 6, 2015)

When will it be up?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 8, 2015)

nalralz said:


> When will it be up?



not for a while


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 8, 2015)

Aussie said:


>



do 7x7 then


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> do 7x7 then



I'm gonna have something 5-7 idk what though
I'm thinking 6, tentative 5


----------



## Knut (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it still possible that this will happen? I'm sure you could get the people.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2016)

You guys should really do it. I could probably come since it's in state. If you need any help organizing it, I'd be willing to give my "expert" advice


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2016)

Ha. Garrett= Expert... Hahahhahahhahah. I would be able to come if you are still doing it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 27, 2016)

the problem is that I'm not very motivated to do it... I'm too lazy


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2016)

Do it. My parents won't let me travel almost anywhere for a comp. and I hate 6x6 so...


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

We need a comp badly... Please organize a comp... It needs to have pyra and 2x2 though...


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> the problem is that I'm not very motivated to do it... I'm too lazy



I'll Help you, anybody else? How about mid-august, does that work? I can also do early may, early June, or early July... I'm desparate for a comp, I still haven't been to one cause they don't come close enough... And I know I could podium in 2x2 and Pyra.


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You guys should really do it. I could probably come since it's in state. If you need any help organizing it, I'd be willing to give my "expert" advice



I can't personally organize a comp cause I haven't been to one, but I'd be more than happy to help out!!! I also know 3 or 4 people who'd like come. 1 of them would probably help too.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2016)

It looks like this is probably happening on August 20. We are in early phases of organizing.



gateway cuber said:


> I'll Help you, anybody else? How about mid-august, does that work? I can also do early may, early June, or early July... I'm desparate for a comp, I still haven't been to one cause they don't come close enough... *And I know I could podium in 2x2 and Pyra.*



What do you average on those events? (And 3x3, just wondering)


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's all my averages right now. (3x3 sucks cause I'm converting to Roux at the moment.)

2x2: 3.2 ish
3x3: 20 ish (was at like 13.5 with cfob a couple weeks ago)
Pyra: 4.5-5
4x4: like 1 1/2 mins (lol)
BLD: 53 secs
multi: 4/4 in 9:56.7 (PB, that is)
Mega: like 10 mins


----------



## Knut (Apr 12, 2016)

What would be required to make a comp happen here? I haven't been to a comp yet, but I'm willing to help out if I can.


----------

